
Two thirds of Covid-19 patients improve after Gilead drug - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gilead-remdesivir/two-thirds-of-covid-19-patients-improve-after-gilead-drug-nejm-idUSKCN21S24G
======
rediguanayum
Sadly this is not a randomized, double blind trial meaning the that we don't
know if the patients wouldn't have improved on their own.

The underlying paper is this:
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007016?fbclid=I...](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007016?fbclid=IwAR0BKqopChXwoMI3eOmgunJ2a4dac9A_VQA5SDVVCbaYI2hOk0QA_7NO6QM)

Interesting reddit comments here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/fyn1da/compassiona...](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/fyn1da/compassionate_use_of_remdesivir_for_patients_with/)

------
bb88
> The analysis, published on Friday by the New England Journal of Medicine,
> does not detail what other treatments the 61 hospitalized patients were
> given and data on eight of them were not included — in one case because of a
> dosing error.

It also did not include a control group.

Also:

>Twelve patients, 23%, had serious side effects including multiple-organ-
dysfunction syndrome, septic shock and acute kidney injury.

But:

> 36 patients, or 68%, had an improvement in oxygen-support class, including
> more than half of the 30 patients receiving mechanical ventilation who had
> their breathing tubes removed.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22836923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22836923)

